# IE stellt PNG-Bild mit Transparenz nicht dar



## goodfella (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
 ich habe folgendes recht merkwürdiges Problem. Ich hab mit Paintshop bei einem Bild mit weißem Hintergrund und rotem Kreis in der Mitte Transparenz für die weiße Farbe eingestellt, sodass auf meiner Internetseite nur der rote Kreis und nicht noch der weiße Hintergrund des roten Kreises zu sehen ist. Abgespeichert hab ich den Kreis dann im PNG-Format. Eingebaut auf der Seite klappt bei Mozilla alles wie gewünscht, es ist nur der rote Kreis zu sehen. Im IE6 hingegen wird der Kreis mit dem weißen Hintergrund angezeigt. Bei meinem Kumpel, der den gleichen IE6 hat, klappt es auch den Kreis wie gewünscht darzustellen, nur bei mir nicht. Wo liegt der Fehler? Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!?
 MfG,
 $$Goodfella$$


----------



## split (26. Januar 2005)

In welchem PNG hast du das denn gespeichert? PNG-8 oder PNG-24. Ich glaube, der IE unterstützt die Transparent bei PNG-24 noch nicht (vielleicht irre ich mich auch, bei mir funktionierts zumindest nicht).
Aber wenn's bei deinem Freund geklappt hat, der den selben IE hat? Dann leer mal den Cache deines IE, lösch die Cookies und was weiß ich nicht noch alles... Bei mir klappts dann meistens


----------



## goodfella (26. Januar 2005)

Da gibts nur ein PNG-Format, weiß auch nicht welches das ist. Aber bei meinem Kumpel funktionierts ja auch. Und bei mir klappts auch im Firefox. Cache und Cookies löschen hat auch nichts gebracht. Ich hab echt schon alles probiert, ich weiß nicht mehr weiter!


----------



## Consti (26. Januar 2005)

Ums kurz zu machen:

Der IE kann keine PNGs korekt darstellen. Zwar klappt es bei einigen Grafiken wohl (wenn keine Transparenzen da sind), aber genau dann, wenn die Vorteile von PNG genutzt werden möchten (Transparenzstufen), dann kann der IE nix mehr.

Is so - musste sehen wie du drumrumkommst!

Aja, was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass der IE Farben anders Darstellt - Wennd u das gleiche Bild als PNG und GIF speicherst, siehts im IE anders aus1


----------



## maexle1894 (24. Februar 2005)

gg, wenn man nach png ie sucht, kommen ja tausend threads... vielleicht hilft dir meine antwort hier weiter :

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials193107.html


----------

